# naptime



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Another beautiful day today and the kids dozed in the sun! The 2 on the bottom are 5 days old and the 2 above them are 7 days old. Luckily there is another step available for the 2 born today. 

PS - they were disbudded on Monday


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my how adorable! :leap:


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

They are so cute - they remind me of puppies!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

So cute!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Such cute pictures- scenes like that are why I enjoy goats so much.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY!!!!! HOW ADORABLE!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's a very cute pictures, adorable babies!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cute. Man it makes me mad. I have lost my camera somehow. I am :hair: pulling my hair out looking for it.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

So cute.I absolutely am :drool: over the one on the top left!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are too cute, looks like to me those pics would be cute in a goat calendar!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

way too cute, i can't wait for babies, still another three and a half weeks to go.
beth


----------

